# Atheris squamigera



## trueviper (Jan 13, 2008)

They've arrived!! : victory:
Ok so I've got them set-up individually ( I'm told theyr'e cb male and female but they didn't know which was which) in small plastic vivs which are themselves placed into a heated herptek vivarium. They look fantsastic and since I picked them up on monday April the 28th I've pretty much left them to , spraying them daily just to make sure they're adequately hydrated.
I've decided to wait ten days before feeding as I wasn't told when they last fed.
Theyr'e so cool I cant stop going into my snake room and looking at them


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

there stunners mate, very nice, il have to pop up again sometime when your not busy.


----------



## trueviper (Jan 13, 2008)

Your welcome anytime mate just let me know when.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

cool il give you a shout one weekend


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

I really like these little vipers, one of my favourite sp. Nice to see them 
Cheers


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Totally amazing!!!


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

I love Atheris sp., they're such stroppy little sods tho'


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

are they as grumpy as i'm told?


----------



## trueviper (Jan 13, 2008)

Only had them a week so haven't had time to really get to know their behaviour yet. I've seen a little bit of open-mouth threat display but I'm looking forward to the first feeding!


----------



## madman2 (Mar 11, 2008)

those are fudging stunning brill pics


----------



## emergency0311 (May 20, 2007)

My friend got tagged by one of those. He was in hospital for five days. He only survived because proffesor Warrell new what to do.

Stunning snakes though. I have a white lip and thats lively enough!


----------



## trueviper (Jan 13, 2008)

Wow really? Glad your friend pulled through.

......and that Proffessor Warrell wasn't in India :whistling2:


----------

